# 1921 Columbia ArchBar bottom bracket trouble.....



## IngoMike (Jul 13, 2020)

I was having trouble with a loose crank arm so I took my BB apart and found the drive side cup had shredded off in a few places, Hmmm. I thought that since the damage was only to the edge of the cup and not the bearing surface that it should be ok, but that is not the reality. Once I put everything back together and get a few miles from the house, the crank arms start loosening up and the problem resurfaces. These Columbia BB's are small, 1 5/8", anybody have some cups? This was my daily rider until the breakdown.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

You are going to have to find a new cup.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow!
Pope definitely didn’t have a better idea there.
Looking at that two piece crank, sure helps to explain why the one piece crank was invented. Lol!
Sorry for the chuckle at your expense, but I just went through a similar experience with a Colson crank earlier this year.
We’ll all keep an eye out for that type/size bottom bracket for you.
Good luck!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

someone please help out Mike.


----------



## Barto (Jul 14, 2020)

That's your daily driver???  DANG, NICE!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 14, 2020)

How (vs. how-well) do these 2-piece cranks actually work; (hope to avoid having to find out). 
It looks like the cranks use a turn-buckle concept, where rotating (relative) the center sleeve tightens the 2 crank arms together. 
Not sure what keeps the 2 arms tight to each other, (besides the sleeve threads); or what would cause the sleeve to loosen with riding.
However, the LHS jam nut looks to keep the bearings tight, (if the 2 arms also keep together). 
The LHS crank is slotted, but I do not see a keyed washer?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice basket!
Is that original or remake?
Looks similar to an Iver Johnson basket.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

They are actually a three piece. There is a double nut inside that holds the crank arms together.


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 14, 2020)

These first three photos are not mine, but they tell the complete story of the 3-piece crank...the last photo is my special tool set-up.











Here is my high tech solution to holding the collet to unscrew the crank arms.....


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 14, 2020)

The Iver Johnson "Man Basket", an exact reproduction of the original by @ivrjhnsn, a really, really nice piece! I can get a lot done with this basket before I have to break out the CycleTruck. The basket has also saved me in the past, I felt a loose front end one day and found that the stem had broken just below the basket mount and probably would have given way if not for the basket. I might have to dial it back when riding this one......


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 14, 2020)

Maybe the stem (or replacement) could be inserted more fully into the fork; and maybe the basket bracket could be attached to the horizontal (whatdoyoucallit) offset member of the stem?


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 25, 2020)

I just got my second similar basket but it attaches to 2 points on the handlebar

will hold 45 cans of beverages .
That would be hard on the stem for sure .

Maker unknown

Your everyday rider is super cool


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2020)

Kind of resembles an Iver Johnson basket.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 25, 2020)

Not  as many crossbars I think they were made specifically for Newspapers .
think you would have to put in a box to carry other stuff.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 7, 2020)

I think I hijacked my own thread by posting that basket picture! I know its a cool basket, but it is currently useless without a bottom bracket! 
Anybody? I need a 1 5/8" bottom bracket cup!


----------



## Igor (Aug 16, 2020)

I need a set of bearing races for a 26 Columbia. Probably try to have a machine shop make some out of stainless steel.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 25, 2021)

Tossing this one back into the mix......still looking for some small BB cups....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 25, 2021)

Might want to check if the 1+5/8” is the interface dimension or inside diameter of the bottom bracket; and maybe take measurements in millimeters with digital calipers?
Not sure if parts of any other makers of small BB bicycles — IJ; GWM/Fauber; Colson (lug frame); foreign bikes; or even older OPC Westfield bicycles might be compatible?


----------



## Ricker (Jan 26, 2021)

I have been thinking of using a contemporary cartridge bearing for the drive sides of old bikes. It seems like a simple sleeve could be machined for the press fit and the bearing would just need to have the correct ID & OD. There have been a few for the BMX bikes over the last 25 years or so. I have found that old BBs just aren't meant to be ridden very hard. I have worn them out in a single ride.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 19, 2021)

Bump for some small BB cups!


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 9, 2021)

Let's bump this one up and see if anyone has found me some small BB cups?! How many different sizes are there? I am thinking there are these small cups and then everything else is the same size?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 10, 2021)

Might also measure the bottom bracket inside dimension (cup interface dimension), perhaps in millimeters; (38.1mm?). https://www.bikeforums.net/bicycle-mechanics/713075-help-bottom-bracket-pictures-attached.html
On the other hand, if a part comes from a Westfield 2-piece crank, one might not need measurements?


----------

